# Need Help ROM switching.



## Shark (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm no noob but I have been away from rooting for a while and I need advice on switching ROMS.

Currently I'm running MIUI. I don't know what version but I know it's from jt. As I understand it I could run into trouble flashing a new ROM because this one is mtd or something?

Is there any ROM I can download directly from my phone and flash to, from MIUI? I want to try jt vanilla GB V6. Is that possible without a complete wipe/odin?

I don't mean to clutter, sorry for burdening the forum. Thanks for any help though.

Edit: I'm on a fascinate.


----------



## dandan86 (Jul 10, 2011)

All you really need to know is mtd to mtd is ok you'll just need to restore data from an mtd back up
Dl Tom manager pick fascinate then pick a rom 
It will back up current rom wipe data and cache and dalvik for you


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

You can flash any of the GB / "AOSP" roms over MIUI without problems. Flashing, Jt's VGB, CM7, OMGB, OMFGB, etc, will work fine. I personally still prefer the Miui launcher, but recently went to the 8.16 version of VGB, it seems slightly quicker to me.


----------



## Shark (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright, sweet. Thanks for the help!


----------

